# a scant bit OT w/ hint of Trad



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm off to NYC in mid-October. I am really looking forward to the trip. I will make a trip to Press and some other places I've not been in a while. (That's the trad part)

Can anyone recommend a nice hotel in mid-town? I hope to take a nice run or two in CP, so being near it has its advantages. Other than that, I have a fair amount of flexibility. My budget is ~$400/night.

Thoughs?

Cheers-
asf


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I've stayed at The Blakely which is a bet less than that. For that amount you can possibly get in at Le Parker Meridian.


----------



## pooh_ah (Sep 11, 2009)

Hotel Wellington is on 7th, a few blocks south of CP (kind of behind Carnegie Hall). Subway stop is right around the corner.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

In that price range you should be able to get something nice at the Algonquin, which is in the neighborhood of Press, Paul Stuart and Brooks.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

DCLawyer68 said:


> In that price range you should be able to get something nice at the Algonquin, which is in the neighborhood of Press, Paul Stuart and Brooks.


A friend suggested it. He though I might enjoy drinking Old Fashioneds there. I will check it out.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ASF: I moved the thread to Food, Drink, and Travel since there seemed to be little if any discussion about the stores themselves. I hope you understand.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

ASF said:


> A friend suggested it. He though I might enjoy drinking Old Fashioneds there. I will check it out.


I enjoyed drinking scotch there. My room was small, but clean and impeccably maintained. I like that the stairs are still right in the hallway.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

The Helmsley Park Lane is the most likely hotel that's right on Central Park that would be in your price range. The Essex House might have something too, but as there was a grisly murder there yesterday I'm hesitant to recommend it.

The other hotels along the edge of the park (Trump International, Mandarin Oriental, Ritz-Carlton, Plaza, Sherry-Netherland, and the Pierre) are all far more expensive.

I just returned from a week at the Waldorf-Astoria, which I highly recommend. It's not close to the park, and there is almost no chance your room will have much of a view, but it is clean and pleasant and the staff are excellent.

It's also very close to the stretch of Madison Avenue with Press, Brooks, Paul Stuart, and (for the sake of completeness) Jos. A. Bank and Men's Wearhouse.


----------

